# Quick question about engines



## TwrOpr87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anyone here have experience running kato engines with intermountain ones? I've got almost all the engines I want except for a tunnel motor or two. Intermountain seems to be the only company that makes them. I prefer kato over anything else but if intermountain makes good ones I'll have to pick up one or two.


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

i believe the Kato will run faster than the Intermountain. Have run Intermountain FT's with the split frame Life Like FA1's with no problems.
Dan


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Kato motors a stronger than Intermountain's motors. Other than that, both are of good quality.


----------



## TwrOpr87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------

